# General > Literature >  New book on Kindle

## Pouleriscaig

Hi! I am a Caithness-based author and I hope I'm allowed to say on this Forum that my second novel, 76, is available for Kindle users from the amazon website.

If you are interested, just type in 76 and also Arran on the search function on the amazon site, (as that is partly where the novel is set), and you should be able to find it.
You can download a free sample of it, and if you like what you read, you can get the whole book by ordering it.

Hope it's okay putting this on. Just delighted it's available now.  :Smile:

----------


## Pouleriscaig

Many Thanks to all those who downloaded my book, '76',  from Amazon for Kindle and other applications.
It's still for sale in the Amazon bookstore priced £1.14, but it was a great success and got some great reviews, exceeding my expectations in its first few months of sale.
Thanks to all.

----------


## JamesMcVean

Well done matey
I am also a Kindle fan and a self publisher - KDP has been a great invention and I think it will have mainstream publishers quaking in their boots!
More power to your pen!
James

----------


## katarina

going to download a sample now.  good luck.

----------


## Pouleriscaig

Many Thanks Katarina, I hope you enjoy it!

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Getting a kindle for christmas so I look forward to reading 76 once I get it! I write a lot myself and hope to self-publish my novel eventually (if I ever finish writing the damn thing!) and I like to support other local writers, those who self-publish in particular. Well done, I have a lot of respect for anyone that can complete a novel because I know what a slog it can be.

----------


## pat

Thanks - just down loaded, will be a wee while before I manage to find the time to read it.

----------

